

Default Methods in Java 8 - sidcool
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.codefx.org/jdk/everything-about-default-methods/

======
milliams
Does this page look like crap on anyone else's browser? I'm on Firefox 34.

Edit: The non-cached version at [http://blog.codefx.org/jdk/everything-about-
default-methods/](http://blog.codefx.org/jdk/everything-about-default-
methods/) is much better.

